# BNR Black Friday Thread



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you guys want to see on sale?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

EVERYTHING! 

Probably won't happen, but how about the white line sway bar.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the VG Sharkfin would do good.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Shark fin and random drawings.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sharkfin


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

All sway bars uppers, lowers, front and rear.. That's what I'm putting on my Xmas list.. So if they do go on sale there are 3 maybe 4 bars sold before the sale begins..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd be down for the fin and any of the suspension parts.

BTW, still lovin this tune! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I still wish you'd get the UR bars

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Zzp downpipe/ midpipe combo, shark fin, coilovers.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What do you guys want to see on sale?


Crazy sweet Coils deal Jerry!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Trifecta tune, Forge Atmospheric BPV, Intake, Downpipe/ Mid pipe Combo ^^^^


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Catless mid-pipe or downpipe.. You'd have a super happy customer :bowdown:


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I will buy a down-mid pipe if there is a discount on those. Also a tune if the birthday gifts are kind to me this year. Happy Turkey Day!
Mike


----------

